# New hi/lo prices, volume, P/E site?



## jkool (2 August 2006)

I am sure I saw here somewhere link to an excellent freebie website which allowed for sorting of entire (or at least it looked like it) US market based on volumes, p/e and much much more. 

Now when I need it I just can not find it anywhere. Can anyone help?

Thanks


----------



## jkool (2 August 2006)

Just to show that I have done some groundwork myself:

http://www.iii.co.uk/markets/?type=stockfilter (UK markets)

which is something on the lines I would like to find for US and even AUS markets.


----------



## jkool (2 August 2006)

Ok i got it now. For those who are interested:

http://screener.finance.yahoo.com/newscreener.html

Most obvious, I should have looked there first really


----------

